# What's the first story you read on your Kindle?



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm sure most people read a bunch of samples before reading a full story, let alone book on their Kindle. But what was the first story you read, and if it wasn't a full length book then what was your first book also?
The first story I read was a free version of The Curious Case of Benjamin Button by F. Scott Fitzgerald. I haven't finish a full length novel yet, but I'm halfway through with Five Skies by Ron Carlson.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

My first book on Kindle was The Shack.  My nephew was reading the DTB at the time and recommended  it to me and it was at the top of best sellers when I would look on Amazon oogling my Kindle.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

My first read was _The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society_ which I love, love, loved.

It inspired my first ever written review. If only book reports had been so easy to right in school.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> My first read was _The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society_ which I love, love, loved.
> 
> It inspired my first ever written review. If only book reports had been so easy to right in school.


Oh I have that sample! But then again I have 20 samples. I will def check it out afrer Five Skies.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> I'm sure most people read a bunch of samples before reading a full story, let alone book on their Kindle. But what was the first story you read, and if it wasn't a full length book then what was your first book also?
> The first story I read was a free version of The Curious Case of Benjamin Button by F. Scott Fitzgerald. I haven't finish a full length novel yet, but I'm halfway through with Five Skies by Ron Carlson.


I haven't read any samples yet, but I have read two and a half books. The first one was Crystal Singer, next Killishandra, now 44 Scotland St.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

You definitely should, it is a very quick read. At least it was for me, YMMV.


----------



## Fred Eagles (Nov 12, 2008)

My first Kindle read was *Dewey by Bret Witter and Vicki Myron. A wonderful read! And I am a Dog Lover, border collies to be specific. Dewey I would take home and love. Fred*


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Naked in Death by J.D. Robb. I've bought and read the entire In Death series since then.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Fred Eagles said:


> My first Kindle read was *Dewey by Bret Witter and Vicki Myron. A wonderful read! And I am a Dog Lover, border collies to be specific. Dewey I would take home and love. Fred
> *


*

That happens to be the only sample I've read! I loved the sample so I might just get the book...maybe when the price goes down a tad, though I know 9.99 is respectable 'cause it's so new, there are so many good cheaper books too.*


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> You definitely should, it is a very quick read. At least it was for me, YMMV.


YMMV?


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I haven't read any samples yet, Betsy


Hmm, I guess I'm not too surprised. To be honest I've downloaded probably 20 samples and have only read 1 and a half.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

My first was an old friend that I couldn't find the DTB of:









I felt guilty paying $9.99 for it, but I'd just finished re-reading all the others and was dying to re-read this one.

Katiekat


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> YMMV?


Your Mileage May Vary


----------



## Jamjar (Nov 22, 2008)

My first sample was The Last Lecture and I went on to buy the book.  It was excellent.  I now have 17 samples which I have not read but they linger there while I read the 12 books that I have bought or downloaded.  It is fun to have the samples just to get ready for the next book to buy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

FYI, when you decide to buy a book that you've got a sample for, if you click on one of the Amazon affiliate links (top and bottom of each page) and then buy the book, Kindleboards will get a small commission. Kindleboards won't get anything if you buy directly from the sample, even if you ordered the sample from an affiliate link.

Betsy


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

My first:  The Secret Life of Bees by Sue Monk Kidd - The ending was different than I predicted, but I did like the book.

Currently:  The Shack by William P Young - Only 2/3 done but so far I think it's great.  Stopped at McDonald's this morning for a very unhealthy breakfast and to spend a few minutes reading.  I was tearing up at Mickey D's.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I wish I could remember the first book I read on Little Gertie.  The first two I put on Kindle were Castles in the Air and The Red House Mystery.  Had to look at my list to find that.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah I've heard good things about the Shack, not really my cup of tea I don't think.
The only book I bought immediately after trying the sample was Five Skies. I'll try to buy my books through links here, but my Kindle doesn't have good service at home so i can't always send it to my Kindle right away, whereas if I buy a book when I'm out I can get it right away.


----------



## KeyboardKat (Dec 3, 2008)

I just got my Kindle on Monday, but finished 'Angels and Demons' by Dan Brown this morning.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

The first thing I read on the kindle was Leslie's FAQ. The first regular type book I read was _The Princess Bride._


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

DH got the first Kindle in the family. The first book I read on my husband's Kindle...











First book I read after getting my own Kindle...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The first book I read was *Good in Bed* by Jennifer Weiner which was actually sort of disappointing. It started off funny but dragged at the end. There is a sequel out but I didn't bother with it.

The first non-fiction book I read was *Man, Oh Man, Writing M-M for Cash and Kinks* by Josh Lanyon. I love Josh's books and this was not a disappointment, even if it wasn't a story.

After *Good in Bed*, I got on a Mormon kick and read three FLDS books right in a row: *Escape*, *Shattered Dreams*, and *Stolen Innocence*.

L


----------



## Florida Kev (Oct 28, 2008)

I pretty much read anything I get my hands on from the Bible, history, erotica, classics:
First book I read was:







. 
First _story_ I read was:







Inspiration for Bram Stoker's 'Dracula', written over twenty years later. This book is free: http://www.gutenberg.org/etext/10007


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

The First book I read was Winter Moon by Lackey, Lee & Murphy
























I love Mercedes Lackey's writing and read anything I can find written by her. I read the story by her first.
I got a taste for Tanith Lee and C.E. Murphy and will probably buy their work in the future.

The first full length book I read was Black On Black by K. D. Wentworth. It was a Free Download from http://www.baen.com/library/. I liked it so I read Stars over Stars next, again a Free Download.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Audition, A Memoir  by  Barbara Walters


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Absolute Power by David Baldacci.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Ethan said:


> Johnstown Flood by David McCullough and, currently, Champlain's Dream by David Hackett Fisher.
> 
> Alas, I'm not seeing a whole lot of history nuts here.


I read Mysteries, Thrillers, History, Historical Fiction, Fiction, Memoirs, and Non-fiction.

I always read a nonfiction and fiction book at the same time. I alternate between the two. I like to have both books related to the same subject matter but that's not always possible. I'm about a third of the way through Agent Zigzag and it's interesting. I've just barely started December 6.

Currently I'm reading


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

kim said:


> My first: The Secret Life of Bees by Sue Monk Kidd - The ending was different than I predicted, but I did like the book.
> 
> Currently: The Shack by William P Young - Only 2/3 done but so far I think it's great. Stopped at McDonald's this morning for a very unhealthy breakfast and to spend a few minutes reading. I was tearing up at Mickey D's.


The first book I downloaded in December 2007 was "Paranoia" by Joseph Finder. I don't remember which book I read first on my Kindle.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Ethan said:


> Alas, I'm not seeing a whole lot of history nuts here.


I've read a few of McCullough's books. I'm not a nut but I probably read 10 history books a year. I got Tony Horwitz to autograph 







for me at the National Book Festival in September. He's the author of one of my all time favorite books 







which also qualifies as history. (Sort of, you inadvertently learn about the Civil War while reading it.)


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Ethan said:


> Johnstown Flood by David McCullough and, currently, Champlain's Dream by David Hackett Fisher.
> 
> Alas, I'm not seeing a whole lot of history nuts here.


I'm a history major. But that just means when I have time to read for fun a history book may be the last thing I pick up.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ethan said:


> Johnstown Flood by David McCullough and, currently, Champlain's Dream by David Hackett Fisher.
> 
> Alas, I'm not seeing a whole lot of history nuts here.


I actually enjoy history books, but I haven't read any on my Kindle. I'll get back to them, I am sure. I tend to go in phases and I am in a historical fiction phase right now.

L


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> YMMV


 

The first book I read was the Between Boyfriends Book by Cindy Chupack. Originally, the book was an accidental find on a business trip where I forgot to take a book. (The trip was to Mississippi. The jokes really just write themselves.) But I loved it so that it was my first Kindle download. I highly recommend it to women who have dated.

~robin


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

The first thing I read when I got my Kindle was "The Secret Garden" by Francis Hodgson Burnett, an old favorite of mine, which is free on gutenberg, feedbooks, etc.

Then, of course,


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Last night I finished the first full length book I've read on my Kindle, Five Skies by Ron Carlson. Very slow paced but interesting.


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

The book I ordered and had waiting for me when I turned on my Kindle for the first time was Outlander...just because it's my absolute favorite and I loved the thought of having it with me wherever I am...but I haven't read it on my Kindle yet (waiting for January!).

The first whole book I actually read on my Kindle was The Shack.  A friend was telling me about it the day after my Kindle arrived, so I one-clicked and there it was!    It is an extraordinary book.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Ethan said:


> Johnstown Flood by David McCullough and, currently, Champlain's Dream by David Hackett Fisher.
> 
> Alas, I'm not seeing a whole lot of history nuts here.


I read "The Johnstown Flood" by David McCullough years ago.

Here's the David McCullough books I currently have on my Kindle. The only one I've read so far is "The Path Between the Seas".

"1776" by David McCullough

"Brave Companions" by David McCullough

"John Adams" by David McCullough

"The Path Between the Seas" by David McCullough


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm in the middle of  Snow Flower and the Secret Fan and I LOVE it. If you liked Memoirs of a Geisha you would like this book.

I love Asian culture and while Memoirs is about the Geisha culture in Japan , Snow Flower is about feet binding and the Chinese custom of Old Sames (aka Best friends and pen pals ).

I strongly recommend this book!


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Ethan said:


> Autographing is an interesting issue with the Kindle. Fischer was Manchester, Vt. last night talking about Champlain's Dream and I was wondering, if I went (which I didn't), how I would get him to autograph the eInk screen. Ah, nothing but challenges with the Kindle!


The first time I ever had an author sign a book for me was in 2005. It was David McCullough's "1776". Then Nathan Philbrick signed "Mayflower". I have both those on my Kindle and will have the DTB's to loan to friends.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> I read "The Johnstown Flood" by David McCullough years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you think of the _Path Between the Seas_? I have some of the others in paper versions...

Betsy


----------

